# Best Disney Ticket Prices?



## Helene4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Tuggers. So far I have checked with DVC, Undercover Tourist, Broadway Box Office and Florida Ticket Station. All the prices seem to be the same for a 4 day adult Park Hopper with expiration. ( Under Cover Tourist was .25 less!) These are for the "Kids". 

DH and I have already purchased our discounted premium annual passes:whoopie:. The kids will not get use out of the annuals, so that won't work.
Any suggestions? TIA
Helene


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 2, 2012)

Helene4 said:


> Hi Tuggers. So far I have checked with DVC, Undercover Tourist, Broadway Box Office and Florida Ticket Station. All the prices seem to be the same for a 4 day adult Park Hopper with expiration. ( Under Cover Tourist was .25 less!)



undercovertourist should be a few bucks cheaper than disney direct (keep in mind that disney direct prices are typically quoted without adding tax) but that's about as much as you can expect to save from an authorized ticket seller.


----------



## chunkygal (Oct 2, 2012)

The only other way we save money is through the military specials on base. 
last year we got 4 day park hoppers for $129.00 each!
Don't know what current offers are.


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 3, 2012)

The absolute best way to get cheap Disney tickets (as long as you have kids and are going when it's offered) is to sign up for the Youth Education Series (YES) Program.  The really low ticket prices are extended to the family a well.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 3, 2012)

Are you sure the kids won't be able to go at least one other time in the 365 days from when your trip starts?  If so, the discounted APs are probably the best option.

If you're just buying MYW tickets, UT is probably cheapest mainstream option.  You can save a few more dollars by signing up for MouseSavers.com's newsletter and using their special UT link (that they only share in their newsletter).

YES and military can be the best if you qualify and the options work with your schedule.


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 3, 2012)

These are the YES program ticket prices and they can't be beat... Plus, they include a class in one of the parks.

http://www.disneyyouth.com/individual-enrollment/WDW/pricing/2012/non-florida/


----------



## Helene4 (Oct 3, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> The absolute best way to get cheap Disney tickets (as long as you have kids and are going when it's offered) is to sign up for the Youth Education Series (YES) Program.  The really low ticket prices are extended to the family a well.



The "KIDS" are 29, 28 and 27. LOL. That was why I put it in quotes. We are flying them in as a Christmas gift for a few days as they all have to get back to work. I guess I'll just have to wait for the YES program for my grandchildren :rofl: but thanks anyway. I guess I'll try undercover tourist.


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 3, 2012)

Now I get it.  We are all kids at heart


----------

